# purple stems on my clones?



## mrniceguy (Jul 15, 2008)

my clones are about five days old,on day 3 they started drooping and the stems turned a deep purple, the way i take my clones is not an issue i have always been very succesful with my clones, my light,  humidity, temps , everything is good. the only variable is the strain...... any thoughts?


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 15, 2008)

can be too much water and foods can be, like if plants got too much water from rains by outdoor, it turn purple,   picture will be helpful,   even when i grew from begining with germiate i did 4 of them, one went out good, 2 came out none, but last one came out purple dark green  like a dank weak plant,  so i dumped it. i went ahead germiate 4 more seeds I aint waste my time with lazy plants


----------



## tcooper1 (Jul 15, 2008)

A person told me once purple stems could be from stress...not sure if it is true or not .But maybe????
anyway I hope you get everything worked out ...some one with the right answer will come on (not to say the above answer isnt right cuz heck  I am new.)..LOLand share it with you
good luck and stay safe


----------



## tcooper1 (Jul 15, 2008)

I just thought of a plant I had and the stem was purple the whole time so,,,now I bet I really confused you   sorry myabe you have some big time pruple strain....jat
good luck


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 15, 2008)

i've had this before, in my case its just the strain of the plant that makes the stems purple, but if they turned after you cut them it could be a diffencency due to it not having roots yet. maybe someone with a more knowledge will come along and give more insight. good luck


----------



## mrniceguy (Jul 15, 2008)

tcooper1 said:
			
		

> I just thought of a plant I had and the stem was purple the whole time so,,,now I bet I really confused you sorry myabe you have some big time pruple strain....jat
> good luck


 
the strain is sweetgod...it is not generally a purple strain, and the stems did not turn purple till after i took the clone. the plants i took the clones from have not turned purple


----------



## KAMSAI (Jul 16, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> can be too much water and foods can be, like if plants got too much water from rains by outdoor, it turn purple,   picture will be helpful,   even when i grew from begining with germiate i did 4 of them, one went out good, 2 came out none, but last one came out purple dark green  like a dank weak plant,  so i dumped it. i went ahead germiate 4 more seeds I aint waste my time with lazy plants


its not lazy plants ,its getting a strong specimen, germinating takes longer then clones, thats why you have to grow healthy mothers to get healthy clones, its like if i chop your arm off and dont get you help what happends? you die bleeding...so what happends with clones is that people first off dont try using any kind of root stimulator which makes a helll of a difference when you want a clone to survive, people over water clones, some people dont have time to mist so they soak the clone and it  dies


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 16, 2008)

KAMSAI said:
			
		

> so what happends with clones is that people first off dont try using any kind of root stimulator which makes a helll of a difference when you want a clone to survive, people over water clones, some people dont have time to mist so they soak the clone and it dies


 

i disagree with this a little bit, alot of people don't use any hormones on ther cuttings and still get roots just like when using it. i have never misted a cutting while its trying to root, i place cutting in a peat pellet in about a 1/4 inch of water after it has been soaked, and let it go dry for a day then add more water.. works great. there is alot of ways to clone everyone just has to find out what works for them..


----------



## mrniceguy (Jul 16, 2008)

so does anybody know what could be wrong with my clones?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 16, 2008)

it could be a nute dif due to it not having roots, i wouldn't worry about it if they are looking good besides the purple stems. certain strains stems will turn purple as they mature, so if this is a new strain to you then it could be as simple as that. 

how do the leaves look today? still droopy? how long have they been tryin to root?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 17, 2008)

Purple stems for me was a phosphorus lock out. I raised the 5.6 recommended pH up to 5.9-6.0 and the perked right up and the stems gradually turned green. I have been using 5.9 since and they have really taken off.


----------



## mrniceguy (Jul 17, 2008)

the cuttings are 9 days old, yes the leaves are still curled up, the leaves are green but curled up and the stems are a deep, deep purple...thanks for any input


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 17, 2008)

was the donor plant healthy? you said in your first post in this thread that the only thing thats changed is the strain. so if your doing everything like you always do and this has never happened then it has to be the 1 thing you changed.. the strain.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jul 22, 2008)

have to agree with slowmo. I've read that some strains just dont clone well, this could be one of those strains


----------



## RIDERX70 (Jul 23, 2008)

I also have purple stems on some of my plants but I do not know the strains of the clones that I got.


----------



## akirahz (Jul 25, 2008)

my plant is all purple stem, but very healthy


----------



## mrniceguy (Jul 25, 2008)

they all made it thanks for the replies....


----------

